# problem with zippered DTivo receiver



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

one of my DTivo unit that is hacked with "the zipper" has an error message on it, I tried to watch "Live TV" but all the channels were frozen, so I tried to restart the receiver through the "Directv Main Menu" but that was frozen as well, so I unplugged the power cord and plugged it back in, the receiver rebooted but it says the following error message on the screen,

"A severe error has occurred.

Please leave the Recorder plugged in and connected to the phone line for the next 3 hours while the Recorder attempts to repair itself.

DO NOT UNPLUG OR RESTART THE RECORDER

If, after 3 hours, the Recorder does not restart itself, call Customer Care at 1-800-531-5000."


has anyone come across this problem as well? obviously since the receiver is hacked with "the zipper", the phone line shouldn't be plugged in, is there anyway that I can solve this problem w/o calling that # if it doesn't restart after 3 hours? thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

This is known as the GSOD (Green Screen of Death). Don't worry about connecting the phone line. This is due either to corruption in MFS, or possibly a defect in your hard drive. I'd recommend to leave it connected for at least 24 hours while the tivo tries to repair the problem. If it can't fix itself, pull the drive and try running the drive manufacturer's low-level diagnostics to see if it can repaired that way. Do a search for GSOD and you'll find quite a bit of info. All calling the customer service number will get you is an offer to replace your tivo (with an R15 of course).


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

Da Goon said:


> This is known as the GSOD (Green Screen of Death). Don't worry about connecting the phone line. This is due either to corruption in MFS, or possibly a defect in your hard drive. I'd recommend to leave it connected for at least 24 hours while the tivo tries to repair the problem. If it can't fix itself, pull the drive and try running the drive manufacturer's low-level diagnostics to see if it can repaired that way. Do a search for GSOD and you'll find quite a bit of info. All calling the customer service number will get you is an offer to replace your tivo (with an R15 of course).


thank goodness, it wasn't the dreaded GSOD, the receiver restarted after 3 hours and everything is working fine, Season Pass recorded, I have bash, ftp(filezilla) and TWP is working as well, thanks for the info about GSOD


----------

